# Iron Labs Tren E during keto log



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Firstly thanks to Rozzr at Ironlabs.co.uk for letting me log this product.

I will be starting this tomorrow, after my refeed today. I have never run tren before only hdrol.

I have been doing keto since January and have lost around 20lbs. I had a week off two weeks ago and have been back in keto for ten days. Im looking forward to this as i seem to have hit plateaus in nearly all my lifts and am not really dropping any more weight.

I will weigh myself tomorow and post that up but im around 204-206 lbs. Body fat im not sure of but i can see four abs and serratus and obliques and not bad separation in quads

Cycle

Iron Labs Tren E 90mg for four weeks

Nolva 20/20/10/10

Cycle support

Supps

whey concentrate and isolate

glutamine

vit c

multi vit

fish oils.

Diet

protein 200g a day

fat 200g a day

Training

will be 5x5 and looks like this

Workout A

Squat

Incline bench

Pullups

Calve raises

Barbell curls

Workout B

Leg Press

Deadlifts

Shoulder press

Seated calve raise

Dumbell over head ext

I will alternate this and work out every other day. I will also do one hour cardio everyday (except sunday)

See you on the other side


----------



## langly (May 4, 2009)

Good stuff bro, look foward to seeing the results.

1hr cardio 6x a week must be killer!!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

langly said:


> Good stuff bro, look foward to seeing the results.
> 
> 1hr cardio 6x a week must be killer!!


its not too bad so far am tempted to use stims but that might interfer with the tren results/log. Anyways i play mw2 when doing cardio at home and read in the gym so the time passes by quite quickly


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

So the fith day in and i feel a slight increase in aghgression and a little impatience. My work out this week have felt a little easier so im going to add three more sets for ten reps.

Workout A

Squat- leg curls

Incline bench- decline bench

Pullups- seated rows

Calve raises- seated calve raises

Barbell curls- dumbell curls

Workout B

Leg Press- leg curls

Deadlifts- bent over rows

Shoulder press- lateral raises

Seated calve raise- calve raises

Dumbell over head ext- pressdowns

Other than this all is going well and im geting a bit more sleep

My starting wieght was 204 lb


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cycle is going well i felt strong today and my lifts are up. I did weigh my self today and im up 7lbs in 5 days. I have been very thirsty these last three days but either way 7lbs is good. Im going to cut my calories by reducing my fat 20g a day.

So now i will be eating

200g protein

180g fat

So quite happy with the results so far


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

had my refeed yesterday and ate about 550g carbs 120 protein and 40-50g fat. felt i needed it one day early as i ache all over. Happy with the results so far and am feling quite good. Still very thirsty which can only be good to increase my water intake


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

yesterdays workout was good. My lifts increased again and i managed to do a few more reps on some sets. I have noticed an increase in vascularity and am looking more hard. I have not noticed any side effects apart from i now take my last dose around 7pm as i have had a few night with some weird dreams. Cycle is going well and im happy with it. I will put my weight up again tomorrow as hopefully my glycogen stores should be down after my refeed.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Two days ago.

Felt alpha all day, I had a great workout and my strenght was crazy. I got a pb on deads up 33lb since last week and on overhead db extentions. I fel treally strong on my lifts. My work out did take a little longer as i felt tired but my strenght was good. I was hungry more than usual but managed to keep strict on my diet. Good cycle only two weeks left and wish it could be longer. My weight was up 1 lb which im happy with aafter cutting my calories by 200 cals


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yesterday.

Just a cardio day, ached quite a lot. Did on hour and twenty minutes on my bike in the morning due to last game of mw2 beat my record 65 kills and 25 deaths.

Felt good all day.

So far I still have not had any sides that i can report which im very happy with as my last hdrol cycle now was the time i started getting crippling back pumps


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Today.

Going to do cardio and go to the gym tomorrow as my back aches like buggery and i still cant put my heels down on the floor when i walk. Im looking forward to my refeed, im not sure whether il do it sat or sunday maybe monday but am waking up very hungry. I have started having a couple of extra cups of coffee to help with my hunger and seems to be helping, but its making me pee a lot as im drinking around 5 -6 litres of water a day.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

17th

Workout was great again. I managed to increase my 1rpm on deads by 10kg, thats 40kg up since beginning of cycle though in all honesty i dont think i was at my max when i started but still thats good.

Im feeling tired from the extra work but im still strong when lifting. Still no sides so far though my back does ache a lot from the heavy deads.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

18th

Had my refeed today. didnt train or anything but did manage to eat an awful lot and sleep a lot due to the carbs


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Had my workout today and did four extra sets instead of three after my main lifts. Still no sides and feeling good. Im liking this cycle more than hdriol as my weight and strength are up and im not getting any back pumps etc. I weighed my self and am up 9lbs since beginning of cycle even though i have cut my calories. Im going to cut them a bit more and reduce my fat to 120g a day and keep protein at 200g for the rest of the cycle. Im still very thirsty and keep drinking a lot. about 6 litres and some a day


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

our days ago

So i decided to change my routine as i felt i wasnt getting the best from the tren results i have had from the 5x5

My new routine

is

Back

Deads 5x5 1 set 3reps

bent over rows 4x8

one arm dumbell rows 4x8

pulldowns 3x10

Calve raise 5x10

supersted with

seated calve raise 5x8

pressdowns

3x20

dumbell kickbacks

3x20

i powered through this even though i was tired from the calorie drop my strength was great and id 20 reps for triceps on 1 weight down that i used to do for 8-10.

One hour stationary bike


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

3 days ago

Chest decline machine press 5x5

incline dumbell press 4x8

pec dec 4x10

cable cross overs 4x15

Preacher curls

3x20

concentration curls 3x20

Calve raises 5x10

Hammer toe press 5x18

I cant keep saying that its getting easier and am getting stronger as its a little tedious but i am getting through the excerses quickly with little rest and still lifting strong.

Did an hours cardio after on stationary bike


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

2 days ago

Leg day

squats 5x5

leg press 5x8 i did 8 reps on the same weight for what i had been doing for 5x5. Was a little shaky after these

Rev leg ext 4x10

Superset of leg extetions 3x10 and one leg curls 3x10

Also did one hour on stationary bike and alternate 3x3 running and 3x3 walking for a minute on incline (12%) running machine **** hurt!

Machine shoulder press behind head 15,10,8,6

Dumbell shoulder press 4x6

front raises 4x10

lateral raises 3x12


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

yesterday

did one hour and half on stationary bike. Kicked a bunch of kids asses on mw2 which makes a change as they usualy batter me.

my diet is still going well. Eating 200g protein and about 100-120 g fat perday. I do notice that iam tired but my strength is still up and my motivation to keep increasing my weights and volume is strong.

Still havent noticed any sides apart form my morning glory isnt as glorious as it was but still manages the preworkout cardio, may be as im getting older.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Today

close grip bench press 5x6 Got a pb

supersetted with ez barbell curls 5x8

Dumbell overhead press 4x8 Got a pb

supersetted with dumbell curls 4x8

pressdowns 4x10

supersetted with

preacher curls 4x10

Did one hour on the bike

then 3x12 concentraqtion curls

supersetted withone arm reverse pressdowns 3x12

I weighed my self and was still up 9lbs in total


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

So does your cycle consist of 90mg of Tren E per week only?

I was led to believe that Tren only cycles killed libido? hows yours?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

no 90mg a day. Libido is fine, not quite as much desire and morning glory isnt as great but it still works and causes complaints from the neighbours


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

did back and biceps today, same exercises as last time. Got a pb on dumbell rows and managed 3 more sets of behind head pull downs. I only did 50 mins on the bike today at 10 minute intervals of different resistance. Im feeling quite tired but i should be better when i have my refeed this week.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

three dyas ago.

I did chest and had a great workout. Im feeling really tired though my strentgh is still increaseing. I did 20kg more for two sets than last week and three more reps, felt really strong


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yesterday i had my refeed and ate pretty much everything felt sick all day. It has been ten days since my last refeed though im looking more toned and vascualr. I think i will do my next refeed in 10 days time as i seem to be making good progress with the diet and cardio and loosing body fat.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

did legs today and lifts were up on all excersises. I didnt do any cardio as i had to go pick up the other half. Back to keto diet today and am craving carbs


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

3o th

had a great arm workout. Supersetted all my excerses and got pb on cgbp and ez curls. Did forty minutes of cardio as i finished my book and the papers are **** in the gym.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i had two whole days off as i was very tired and lethargic, i did do cardio one day and went for a walk the other so a bit of exercise. Im still keeping my calories low but may add in 30g fat and extend my cardio to an hour and half. I have changed my cardio to ten minute intervals at different paces and resistance.

Chest calves and mini tricep workout today and am feelin psyched.

I have noticed that my libido has dropped a bit this last day or two other than that nothing to report as sides. I will weigh myself today and see whats what. I was a lb down last week after my calrie cut and that was pre morning disposal.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i was 1lb down from last week and am happpy with that. Im looking leaner each week which is good and tone/vascularity is coming along nicely. Back work out today. I missed the gym yesterday as my car was in garage for service but i did do 2 hours on the bike . It has been a week since my last refeed but as i missed the gym yesterday im going to have to wait untill sunday. Libido has dropped a little but not problematic. No other sides apart from strength gains. Going to go for anotherr pr on deads today.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i have done something to my kneee which prevented me from doing quads on leg day so i did extra sets for hamstrings, it is my refeed today which im looking forward to as im very hungry all day long and i do sleep a bit better afterwards as some nights ive only been getting 6 hours sleep. No other sides to report still increasing strength and maintaining my cardio levels. I will post up my strength gains soons from begeinng of cycle to end.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

sorry for the late update. ive not been well this past week and so have not been to the gym r naything. I will be going back today so will update late


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

so back at the gym this week and my strength was still the same. I did a couple less sets due to not having the energy from not eating last week. Start pct tomorrow. I will post up my lifts from beginning of cycle to now then again at end of 4 week pct


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

so 10 days into pct. I have upped my fat to 150g a day and kept protein the same.

i have not lost any strength and am still gaining a little but very small ammounts.

here a post up of strength gains from beginnig of cycle to start of pct

Back

Deads 5x5 1 set 3reps up 30kg

bent over rows 4x8 up 15 kg

one arm dumbell rows 4x8 up 10 kg

pulldowns 3x10 up 12lb

Calve raise 5x10 up 50 kg

supersted with

seated calve raise 5x8 up 15 kg

pressdowns up 12 lb

3x20

dumbell kickbacks up 5 lb

3x20

Chest decline machine press 5x5 up 20 kg

incline dumbell press 4x8 up10 lb

pec dec 4x10 up 12 lb

cable cross overs 4x15 up 24 lb

Preacher curls up 12lb

3x20

concentration curls 3x20 up 10 lb

squats 5x5 up 20 kg

leg press 5x8 up 50 kg

Rev leg ext 4x10 up 20 lb

Superset of leg extetions 3x10 and one leg curls 3x10

Machine shoulder press behind head 15,10,8,6 up 10 kg

Dumbell shoulder press 4x6 up 15 lb

front raises 4x10 up 10 lb

lateral raises 3x12 up 5lb

close grip bench press 5x6 up 20 lb

supersetted with ez barbell curls 5x8 up 12 lb

Dumbell overhead press 4x8 up20 lb

supersetted with dumbell curls 4x8 up 10 lb

So quite happy with the strength gains. Im still looking full and have a lot more definition since i started. 3 weeks pct left.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

so the cycle and pct has finished i di run five weeks pct to ue up the nolva. I di injur my back 10 days ago and couldnt walk properly. I have been in the gym the last three days, and the update is because i wanted to check my strength levels and update them. After injury and pct i only slightly down on my lifts but still much stronger than the beginning of the cyle.

Vascularity has dropped a bit from the cycle but the new definition looks good and im very happy with the overall run and cycle.

My weight started at 200lb, i went up to a max of 209lbs on cycle before dropping calories further and maintained untill pct at around 207-208lbs. At the moment im 208lbs still with less bodyfat than when i started and maintaining most of my strength gains.

So excellent cycle and product (thanks rozzr at iron labs.co.uk) and would highly recomend the product for a severe cutting diet like mine whilst i did keto.

Any questions please feel free to post up


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

good log mate, looks a good product, so would you say you didnt have any sides at all from this? looks like you put on a decent amount of muscle too and by the sounds of it (as you look leaner) didnt get any water retention at all so am i right in thinking its totally dry gains you get from it.


----------

